# How does deleting photos from All Synced Photographs in Lr Classic affect collections?



## jon.tsujimura (Nov 20, 2018)

I want to know the effect of deleting photos from All Synced Photographs depending on the two workflows I use.

- SD card images > import to collection and folder in Lr Classic
- Attach SD card/reader to my Android phone > copy raw files to the memory of Android phone > add images to Album/Collection.

If I  clear out All Synced Photographs (to reclaim space in CC) after my post-processing is done, will I lose any of my photos?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 20, 2018)

jon.tsujimura said:


> If I  clear out All Synced Photographs (to reclaim space in CC) after my post-processing is done, will I lose any of my photos?



If you simply remove the images from All Synced Photographs, rather than remove them from the Classic catalog, they will be retained in LR Classic but will be deleted from the cloud and thus all LRCC apps.

Furthermore, if any of the images in LR Classic are in synced collections, when you remove those images from All Synced Photographs the collection is not removed but the images that were in it will be (because the images are no longer synced, and a synced collection cannot contain non-synced images).


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 20, 2018)

An image that is removed from 'All Synced Photographs' is removed from the cloud, but not from your local folders. Mind you, _smart previews do not count towards your CC storage_, so if you remove images from 'All Synced Photographs' that _were uploaded by Lightroom Classic_ you gain nothing.


----------



## jon.tsujimura (Nov 20, 2018)

Thank you so much for the answers.  So with the workflow -  "SD card images from camera > import to a synced Lr collection, and raw images to a folder on my computer "  The images/adjustments will NOT be lost if I clear out "All Synced Photographs" in Lr right?

Then on my other workflow:
" Attach SD card/reader to my Android phone > copy raw files to the memory of my Android phone > add images to Album/Collection" will be LOST when "Al Synced Photographs" are cleared out right?   And assuming the raw images that synced to a folder on my computer will also be gone right?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 21, 2018)

jon.tsujimura said:


> And assuming the raw images that synced to a folder on my computer will also be gone right?


No, this last bit is incorrect. Yes, original files uploaded from phone to the cloud, and then synced down into Classic will be deleted from the cloud if you subsequently remove them from All Synced Photographs in Classic, but they will NOT be removed from Classic, and thus will remain on the hard drive of your computer.....removing images from any collection in Classic does not remove them from the catalog.


----------

